# Eteindre un iBook G4



## Le Visiteur (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,   
Après consultation des forums, je ne trouve pas de réponse à cette question.
Je n'arrive plus à éteindre mon ordi avec la procédure habituelle !  :afraid: 
La manip peux paraître simple ! Mais, en allant chercher "éteindre" dans le menu pomme, et en cliquant dessus, rien ne se passe !  
Idem avec "redémarrer", rien !  :sick:    
La seul solution est le bouton principal. Et il aime pas (fait un sale bruit), pas content peut-être ??   

Des idées !! Messieurs.
S'i ou plaît !


----------



## edlorloger (6 Septembre 2006)

voici une autre "manip" également très simple: appuie sur le bouton en haut à droite du clavier, à gauche du haut parleur et ensuite clique sur éteindre.


----------



## Le Visiteur (6 Septembre 2006)

edlorloger a dit:


> voici une autre "manip" également très simple: appuie sur le bouton en haut à droite du clavier, à gauche du haut parleur et ensuite clique sur éteindre.



 

Ok. :mouais: 
Moi, j'ai appuié sur "escape" + touche "alim".  
L'ordi s'arrête, au moins, sans ce bruit, inquiétant !
Mais, la question reste toujours d'actualité !!!!
Pourquoi, ne puis-je plus l'éteindre "NORMALEMENT" ????  
Comme avant !


----------



## Le Visiteur (6 Septembre 2006)

Alors les gars !!!! 
On sèche ?


----------



## cbbastopolo (6 Septembre 2006)

alors , en premier les verifications d'usage , utilitaires de disque , verification du disque 
 reparation des autorisations , 
un petit coup avec onyx aussi , script de maintenance ect ect ....
sinon je ne sais pas... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Peut être une app qui refuse de quitter - menu Pomme , forcer a quitter.
ou alors un pilote recalcitrant - processus d'activté via le moniteur d'activité dans Utilitaires
du menu application.
Peut être........


----------



## Le Visiteur (7 Septembre 2006)

cbbastopolo a dit:


> alors , en premier les verifications d'usage , utilitaires de disque , verification du disque
> reparation des autorisations ,
> un petit coup avec onyx aussi , script de maintenance ect ect ....
> sinon je ne sais pas... :rateau:



 
Bon sang, mais c'est bien sur !!  
L'utilitaire de disque !  :rose: 
J'ai effectivement pensé à Onyx, mais complétement zappé l'utilitaire !

Après la verification du disque, 
Len-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures.
Le volume Macintosh HD nécessite des réparations.
Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture
1 volume HFS vérifié
Le volume nécessite des réparations :mouais: 

Après la vérification et les réparations des autorisations, même message ! :rateau: 
1 volume HFS vérifié
Le volume nécessite des réparations

Merde, problème idem !


----------



## Le Visiteur (7 Septembre 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a, pour HFS, Hierarchical File System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .
Mais pour moi c'est du chinois !!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchical_File_System


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

fais un démarrage en "pomme S" (mode single user)

quand tu as la main (et que ton disque est journalisé), tape :
fsck -fy (attention ton clavier sera en qwerty, donc il faut taper : fsck )fy )
n'oublie pas l'espace entre le k et le -

si ton disque n'est pas journalisé tape : fsck -y

Relance plusieurs fois la commande pour voir si elle arrive à régler le problème.
Si ce n'est pas le cas tu devrais voir un code d'erreur ou l'endroit du problème.


----------



## cbbastopolo (7 Septembre 2006)

wow , je suis content de t'avoir mis sur la bonne piste ...   
heu..., sinon une autre methode :
demmarre sur le CD d'installe 
  Pour cela, insère le CD, redémarre en maintenant la touche c enfoncée 
  vérification du système depuis l'utilitaire de disque ,  et reparation du disque 

kekçadit ?


----------



## ibookette (11 Septembre 2006)

Je suis dans utilitaire de disque en pleine réparation, je crois qu'il y a pas mal de trucs qui foirent :
lien de parenté non valide
en-tête duB-tree non valable
noeud de carte non valide
nombre de répertoires de volume non valide
nombre de fichiers de volume non valide
la bitmap de volume nécessite une réparation mineure
nombre des volumes de blocs libre erroné

ça fait pas mal quand même ! Là depuis une bonne heure il affiche réparation de volume pourtant la bande temps est écoulé depuis aussi longtemps.
Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire à ce stade? suis-je vraiment dans la panade


----------



## Le Visiteur (17 Octobre 2006)

ibookette a dit:


> Je suis dans utilitaire de disque en pleine réparation, je crois qu'il y a pas mal de trucs qui foirent :
> lien de parenté non valide
> en-tête duB-tree non valable
> noeud de carte non valide
> ...




 

Bon, voilà (enfin) les dernières nouvelles, à propos de ce problème !  
J'ai trouvé dans Onyx 1.7.4 (dernière mise à jour), que !!
Après ouverture d'Onyx. Dans l'icône "Paramètres", onglet "session", la pu de casse (Désactiver les entrées Redémarrer, Éteindre et fermer la session du menu pomme), était COCHÉE !!     :hein: 

Une fois décochée, tout refonctionne à merveille  

Le problème a donc commencé avec l'installation de la nouvelle version !
MEF !!!
Il se peut qu'Onyx génère d'autres "problèmes" de cet acabit !?
Les cadors infirmeront ou confirmeront, cette supputation.

En tout cas, merci à tous !


----------

